# 23 no degree and feeling terrible.



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Temporary work seems to be my life.
I should not have left university 2 years ago. I wish I had someone by my side telling me to stick it out. (left due to anxiety and panic reasons)

I'm in a situation where I will be 25 when I start university. So i can throw having a wife aged 27 or 28 out of the window because i'll be broke.


I had a meltdown today and i'm sure it'll last for a couple more weeks like my first meltdown last year. I will apply to any degree and to any university no matter it's ranking and get a degree. 

I hope to get in this September. 

I am tired of the constant struggle... Cries* 

My 20s aren't what i thought they'd be like. 
:crying:


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I wish I had someone telling me to dropout. I don't want my degree. I'm just saying have a degree in and of itself doesn't mean much. you have to really want it. why do you want any degree? why not look into the degree you could see yourself putting the time and hard work into, with good career outcomes? I mean, that's what I should have done.

and you can have a wife at any age. last time I checked!


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I'm 25 and about 2 years away from my degree. I left school back in 2010 due to anxiety, depression reasons and it took me 4 years to go hack. I feel awful that I won't enjoy my 20s the way I would have liked. Ages 19-23 was so bad that it really screwed up my life. I feel like I should either graduated or about tó graduate right now, yet at the rate I'm going I won't graduate until my late 20s


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

It's better not to have a degree than to have a useless degree.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I finished university at 21, and my life has been no better for it since that time. Applying for a degree for the sake of having a degree is about the worst thing you can do. As much as you may dislike your life right now if you just do any degree you'll no doubt be in the same place but also in debt. Depending on where you live that debt could be a serious issue.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm not really going back to school for a degree even. If anything I'll be able to manage an associates on the side but that's about it when it comes to degrees. I'm more trying to get a certification. Will be way cheaper/free and won't end me in student loan debt chasing something that might not have a result to it. Not to say degrees are useless but they aren't as important as they used to be.


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

.


----------



## LovingLionheart (Jun 26, 2012)

Don't worry , things are not as bad as you think. I'm 26 and I still don't have a degree, I'm struggling with a college of informatics that I was supposed to finish in 2 years. I'm in 6th year of struggling already and just today I think I again flunked the test at databases for which I was studying almost whole year practically . So don't worry you're not a failure, degree doesn't mean much anyhow; if you're not able to do real world tasks at given degree it's better to do something that really inspires you and you're good at it .


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ill be 31 this september and still no degree. Than again I havent saved up some money for school. Hopefully with part time work i can handle the financial challenges of university.


----------



## jk90 (May 17, 2015)

I'm 25 and will be starting a degree this year. Dropped out in my first year the first time. Hoping that this can be a new start for me. I look quite young so I'm hoping many people wouldn't even notice! It is something I feel weird about but its not as if I have much choice. People say its never too late, and I suppose age is just a number, it's not as if you're in your starting in your 40's.


----------



## SpaceOfMind (Oct 10, 2012)

Not to worry, I'm 26 and still don't have a degree. Dropped out the first time but decided to return to study aged 25 last year. It won't be until I'm 28 until I finally get my degree.


----------



## parabolic (Jul 10, 2015)

I started a diploma last year online at age 26. It is costing me $25,000. The information is basic and when and if I finally get the diploma it will be pretty much useless. If I could go back in time I would pick a skill and learn it on lynda.com and only get a certification if it was 100% absolutely required.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

yeah i know that feeling..

sometimes i wish i went to a community college then i would have probly had the degree. haha probly..


----------

